# Connecting to Wi-Fi using Wireless USB Adaptor



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I wish to have my DS Lite connect to Wi-Fi using the LevelOne WUA-0603 N Wireless USB Adaptor. Nintendo no longer makes their own Wi-Fi USBs.

After I install the program provided by the CD and plug in the USB, what do I do? On my DS Lite, when to select "Connect to your Nintendo Wi-Fi USB", it says that it can't detect the USB. When I select "Search for an access point", only one access point shows up, with a red lock and I have to enter a WEP key.

I do not have a wireless router. Do I need one if I have a USB?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

To connect your DS to the internet you need a router/modem that has wireless capabilities. You then log into you wireless network with a WEP encryption key that you typed during the setup stages of the wireless network (There are other forms of encryption like WPA-PSK).

Also the Nintedo DS has a built-in Wireless adapter anyway which is why your able to search for wireless access points (aka Wireless Router/Modem).

Does your household have a Wireless Router/Modem?


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm currently at my friend's place, where there is a modem, but no router.

Back at home, I have both a modem and a wireless router that runs on WPA (I think). My DS Lite says that it does not support the security settings of our modem, so I think that it is running on WPA. DS Lites only support WEP.

I do not want to downgrade the router to WEP, because it is less secure. Also, since I don't have the username and password to log into the router, I would have to reset everything.

I was told that my only solution was to use a Wi-Fi USB.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Doing some searching on your wireless adapter. You need to make sure you have got it set to IEEE 802.11g protocol. By default your device will be using IEEE 802.11n which the DS lite does not support.
Also the DS lite only supports WEP connections there is no support for WPA and there probably wont be any support for it in the future.

One way i can see around this though is if your PC at home is connected to the Internet (Wireless or Wired) you can use your WUA-0603 N Wireless USB Adaptor on your PC and bridge both networks together. So this will allow your DS to connect to your PC in WEP which will then get routed through your PC (if wireless) in the safer security WPA.


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

Aus_Karlos said:


> One way i can see around this though is if your PC at home is connected to the Internet (Wireless or Wired) you can use your WUA-0603 N Wireless USB Adaptor on your PC and bridge both networks together. So this will allow your DS to connect to your PC in WEP which will then get routed through your PC (if wireless) in the safer security WPA.


Ah, interesting. How do I do that?

My router at home is wireless. Do I still need to figure out what my router's current username and password is, or do I make a new one?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

To bridge 2 or more connections go to Control Panel > Network Connections.

Make sure you have selected the adapter for your WUA-0603 N Wireless and the connection your PC uses to connect to the internet. Select both and then right-click on one and select bridge connections. 

To setup the WUA-0603 N Wireless for the DS to access it there should be instructions on the installation disk. You dont need to make any changes on your router.


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

Okay, thanks! I'll give that a try once I return home.


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I just got a reply from LevelOne in regards to the USB:



LevelOne said:


> As wua-0603 have not ad-hoc mode, it doesn't support nds wifi connection,
> we recommand customer to buy a wireless router for it.


I'm not sure what "ad-hoc mode" is, but will it affect the method that you suggested?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

ad-hoc mode is a method of connecting 2 devices together without the use of a router. Basically like linking two PCs together with a network cable (but wireless). Many wireless devices have ad-hoc mode but by the looks of it the WUA-0603 N Wireless USB Adaptor does not support this feature. 

Unfortunately it looks like your back to square one. The easiest solution would be to configure your wireless router to use WEP encryption but disable the Broadcast function (Makes it invisible to everyone). Disabling broadcast is the best way to hide your wireless network, it wont appear when you search for wireless connections but if you set the connection up manually on your PC you will be able to connect.


----------

